# What's the best scent (scented candle) for bathrooms?



## ayce (Jun 25, 2005)

i was thinking maybe something flowery? or lemon? having guests over for a few days and just wanna make their stay comfortable=)

_also.._ where to get it and what brand?

id like it to be strong too.. it _is_ going in the bathroom lol

so far ive had the following recs:

HB Grapefruit

HB Garden Mint

HB Lemon Verbena

HB Lime Blossom

any more recs? i'll be on a look out for these.. and im not sure which scent is more 'bathroom appropriate' so any and all opinions are greatly appreciated!! thanks=)


----------



## Marisol (Jun 25, 2005)

I personally like the Glade candles. They are cheap, smell GREAT and the holders that they come in are already decorated.

Some of the scents that I like are:

Angel Whispers

French Vanilla

Melon Burst

Suddenly Spring

Here is a link to the website.

HTH!


----------



## K*O* (Jun 26, 2005)

I love Cabin Candlery - if you go to their website @ www.cabincandlery.com - click the retail button, then click product list.... You'll be amazed as to how many different scents they have, also - many different sizes to choose from.

These are the most highly scented fragrance candles I've ever smelled - they're amazing!!! They last a real long time, and have SO many different scents to choose from. The aroma fills the entire house with a luxurous fragrance.. I buy the 15 oz jars w/handle which sells for $9.95 - its about 70 hrs. burn time. Actually, they're having a sale on them until the end of this month for $7.95 ! I am going to stock up!... They're made in Maine, and each candle is handmade from start to finish...You'll just love them, &amp; you WILL NOT be disappointed... Only down-fall, is that it takes about 2-3 weeks to received them., but it is definitely worth the wait! xx


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 26, 2005)

Yankee Candle tarts! Throw a burner in there and you're room will smell great!


----------



## monniej (Jun 27, 2005)

i've always been partial to lavender for the bathroom. not to flowery and kind of medicinal. a clean, no nonsense smell.


----------



## Mina (Jun 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Yankee Candle tarts! Throw a burner in there and you're room will smell great!



THE GREAT ONE I LOVE IT like freak


----------



## beckibelle (Jul 16, 2005)

My bathroom is done in palm trees so I use Yankee tarts in Coconut Bay.


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Jul 19, 2005)

I use the yankee candle tarts too. They last a long time and smell up the whole room. Anything from Yankee is good, they have so many cool scents, I personally like french vanilla, apple martini and fruit salad. Glade has good ones too, the ones that have the 3 layers smell awesome. Pier One has some great scents also. Since everyone is different, I would go with the theme of the bathroom to pick a scent.


----------



## Amethyst (Aug 4, 2005)

I like both Yankee Candles and Glade. Depends on my budget. I tend to favor vanilla fragrances and the Glade vanilla is nice. Yankee Candles have a great pumpkin spice scent and their Xmas scent - "balsam" is wonderful. I don't particularly like floral scents so I stick to either foodies scents or outdoorsy like pine or balsam.


----------



## gamaki (Aug 4, 2005)

The Henri Bendel collection from Bath &amp; Body Works is fantastic, but a little on the pricier side. The scent is concentrated and fabulous and burns forever.


----------



## Lealabell (Aug 4, 2005)

i really like Diptyque candles. A bit pricey but very nice. I have a Tiberose one, and I'd like the Mimosa and Fig ones.

I also like a Molton Brown candles too.


----------



## wingie (Aug 5, 2005)

The Yankee Clean Cotton is a great fresh scent.


----------



## Liz (Aug 5, 2005)

i don't know about certain brands, but i always like vanilla smells. i think it's the most nuetral smell.


----------



## Kan D sweets (Aug 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* i don't know about certain brands, but i always like vanilla smells. i think it's the most nuetral smell. _I love Vanilla_

_I use wall plugins_

_I just sniff and if its smell good _

_to my liking _

_I will buy lol_

_so im not good on the scented names_

_but I do know Vanilla and Jasime_

_I know this is off the subject a little_

_but I also love _

_the House Spray_

_Indian ??? whweew i cant think of the name_

_thats because im out lol



_

_(well it have an indian head on the can)_

_some of you may know _

_what I am talking about_


----------

